# ⁂ Happy Birthday Europe ⁂



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

I'll post 27 aerial pictures by Yann Arthus Bertrand to celebrate the 50th birthday of the European Union


:banana: :banana: Happy Birthday Europe :banana: :banana:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Tenerife - Spain


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Lisbon - Portugal


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Seix- France


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Bruges - Belgium


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

North Holland - Netherlands


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Remich - Luxembourg


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Stonehenge - UK


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Aran - Ireland


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Stockholm - Sweden


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Sauvo - Finland


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Warwow - Poland


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Lithuania


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Bavaria - Germany


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Grossglockner - Austria


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Siena - Italy


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Tallinn - Estonia


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Riga - Latvia


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Malta


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Cyprus


----------

